# No video on tv



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

I was sitting, watching my tv, and suddenly there was no video. The screen is lit up (it's on but black) and audio still works. This isn't a problem with my cable service since volume, menus, etc won't display either. Can someone help fix it or confirm that it's trash now?

If it matters, it's a Samsung LNR328WX/XAA


----------

